# NJ meeting Oct 24th?



## Jason DeSantis

Just figured I would post this as I have had people contact me about doing another one before winter sets in. I am open to the dates but the weekend before is hamburg and the weekend after is halloween. Throw out you ideas and comments. Saturdays seem to work the best for most but I am open for anything.


----------



## DCreptiles

hey that actually sounds great im down for it.. its right after hamburg but it will make for one hell of a frog month! so count us in.!


----------



## Julio

sounds like a plan, bring your pads.


----------



## BBoyette

haha Geez...I gotta think this one over, Id def like to.


----------



## M_Rybecky

I would like to try to come to this one as well!


----------



## massha

Where in NJ is the meeting?


----------



## BBoyette

Flemmington, NJ


----------



## jeffr

Sounds good to me


----------



## massha

hmmm - about 2 hrs from me, but close to Phillipsburg where my friends live. I might swing by...


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah Phil said he got here in 2 hours at the last meet from Harrisburg.
J


----------



## eos

So far I have nothing planned for that day... Anyone got any vents for sale


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Check with George(GBIII) he had a bunch at the last meeting.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis

So yes? I think that is a saturday?
J


----------



## GBIII

This time of year is tough for me but I will try... and I should have plenty of vents and more cobalts by then and probably the veradero's again... Hint Hint Jason. If I can make it that is...

George


----------



## eos

GBIII said:


> This time of year is tough for me but I will try... and I should have plenty of vents and more cobalts by then and probably the veradero's again... Hint Hint Jason. If I can make it that is...
> 
> George


That's cool if you don't have 'em... I'm in no rush to get frogs right now


----------



## GBIII

Oh, I've got them... not to worry.lol Getting them there may be the problem if I can't make it.


----------



## eos

Ah, I see.. cool... well.. if you can't make this meet, there's alwas next time. Like I said... I'm in no rush at all


----------



## DCreptiles

Julio pads? come on now what are we girls? cant some grown men play some back yard football? lol this should be interesting.. so is it still ny/nj vs pa/maryland?


----------



## Julio

DCreptiles said:


> Julio pads? come on now what are we girls? cant some grown men play some back yard football? lol this should be interesting.. so is it still ny/nj vs pa/maryland?


lol, ok lets play tackle with no pads, i am not into touch footbal.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Now we are talking boys!
J


----------



## eos

Uhh... I'll pass on the tackle... I've got a bad knee (due to tackle football) So uhmm.... I'll either watch... or catch the ball and run out of bounds. lol


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I have a bad ankle too! I am just looking for an accuse to get the surgery done. Hopefully Julio can help me out with that.
J


----------



## Julio

Jason DeSantis said:


> I have a bad ankle too! I am just looking for an accuse to get the surgery done. Hopefully Julio can help me out with that.
> J


LOL, i will see what i can do


----------



## DCreptiles

see now we talking tackle football with no pads.. i dont think i ever played tackle football with pads unless it was school ball. during our backyard games the guys from my team and i never really used pads but we just used a mouth piece and cleats lol.. dental fees get expensive haha. but im in! stay off my left knee


----------



## eos

lol... stay off my right knee...


----------



## ggazonas

I'll be there Jason.


----------



## boogsawaste

**Sigh** working again


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Take off. You have plenty of notice to give to your boss.
J


----------



## DCreptiles

i 2nd that motion.


----------



## pa.walt

if i were in jims position i would not want to call in sick either. he makes a good buck.
would anyone want to make a meeting on sunday instead of saturday. might be able to get a new face or two.
walt


----------



## boogsawaste

pa.walt said:


> if i were in jims position i would not want to call in sick either. he makes a good buck.
> would anyone want to make a meeting on sunday instead of saturday. might be able to get a new face or two.
> walt


Thanks Walt. It is also hard because 1/2 of my guys are working on a new "project" so we are spread very very thin right now. On Saturdays there are only 3 of us on the floor 2-10pm and it's the busiest time on the busiest day!

But it's fine for you guys on Sat (no need to change it just for me if sat works better with you). I'm sure I'll bump into you guys at a show or something. I can switch shifts with the 4-12am guy and probably head up to Hamburg for the 17th show.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I think the majority of people would rather do it on saturday. I gives us more time because people wont have to rush home for work the next morning.
J


----------



## boogsawaste

Jason DeSantis said:


> I think the majority of people would rather do it on saturday. I gives us more time because people wont have to rush home for work the next morning.
> J


It's ok. Like I said, I'll meet up with you guys sometime I'm sure.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

OK so saturday the 24th it is. Seems like there is enough interest to have one last meet before it gets to cold.
J


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Not sure if I'll be able to make this one but will try, been working weekends lately.


----------



## ggazonas

Corpus Callosum said:


> Not sure if I'll be able to make this one but will try, been working weekends lately.


Mike

I Thought you went to all the meetings, you'll be missed if your not there


----------



## Corpus Callosum

If I miss it, this will be the first meeting I have ever missed. I'll probably cry a little bit.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

No Mike? Thats like having a frog meet without frogs.
J


----------



## eos

Anyone wanna donate some creeping fig clippings?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I have a ton that is going to need pruning if you want it.
J


----------



## eos

Yes sir, that would be great


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I also will have AAA grade New Zealand sphagnum moss and tree fern panels for sale if anyone is interested. If you need either wait and you can save on shipping.
J


----------



## GBIII

Hey All,

Just wondering what everyone was planning on bringing? I'd like to come home with something I don't have....

I will have some cobalts and vents again. I can bring the veraderos again if I get a serious inquiry regarding them. It's too hard for me and stressful for them to dig them out of the viv


George


----------



## ChrisK

GBIII said:


> I can bring the veraderos again if I get a serious inquiry regarding them. It's too hard for me and stressful for them to dig them out of the viv


Yeah I can imagine haha, when I picked up their deli cup to look at them at the last meeting they turned into Mexican jumping beans


----------



## Julio

i am not sur what i will have, but i will post a week prior, should have some froglets and juvis just have to chck the grow out tanks and see what's in it.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I was thinking about letting my 2.1.1 breeding group of truncs go. If anyone is interested let me know, I am open to trade or sell.
J


----------



## eos

Hey man... you still have those leucs? (froglets)


----------



## Jason DeSantis

No, I only have 2 azureus for sale right now.
J


----------



## eos

Ah, ok cool.

So who's coming and what frogs ya bringing?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I also have a probable female inibico variablis. Looking for either a male or to trade her for something else. Either way.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Oh yeah forget that I will have some pygmy bearded chams also. I have 9 that I am trying to sex in two 1.2s so I will end up having 3 left over. I will sell or trade for other frogs.
J


----------



## rozdaboff

I don't think I will be able to make the meeting, though I am going to try. 

Whether I can make it or not, I think I will be able to have frogs available at the meeting for pickup if anyone is interested.

I have a few F1 Tarapoto Imitator that are offspring of the Stewart/Understory frogs (3 unrelated breeding pairs).

I have one trio of subadults (look like 1.2, but maybe 2.1) with each frog being unrelated to the other. $285 for the trio ($250 for ASN stewards)

I then have 0.0.4 juveniles from two unrelated pairs (2 from each pair). Two of the juvies are larger than the other two. $75 each, 4 for $250 ($65 each, 4 for $225 for ASN stewards).

Lastly, I have 0.0.3 Cainarachi Valley Imi juveniles. A little too young for me to make guesses on sexes, but they are close to that age. They are all siblings. $55 each, 3 for $150 ($47.50 each, 3 for $125 for ASN stewards).

If more than one group of frogs purchased, quantity discounts might be available.

Drop me a note if interested.

Oz


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Hey Oz if you find the time it would be great if you could come. The last time I saw you was at IAD back in 07. If you needed a place to crash since its a bit of a drive you can stay here or there is a hotel about a 1/2 mile from my house.
J


----------



## rozdaboff

It isn't the distance (3 hours is close in terms of frog stuff, anything less than 5-6 is golden  ). The problem is that I leave for a 3 week externship at the San Diego Zoo very early the following Monday, and I am going to need a few days prep time just to get stuff ready for me to be gone that long.

But if I can swing it, I will.

Also, the Tarapoto subadult group has been claimed.


----------



## BBoyette

Still not 100% sure if I'm going to be able to make it, but if I do I may be willing to trade a empty exo terra 18x18x24 if anyone is interested. Oh I also have a empty 30g long.


----------



## Julio

Here is what i will have for sale at the meeting.

6 green legged lamasi $25 each
5 citronellas $35 each
4 Alanis $30 each


----------



## Jason DeSantis

JUlio I may be interested in some of the lamasi. Are you going to bring them regardless or only if requested?
J


----------



## Julio

I am bring all the frogs listed.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

OK, well then I will see what cash is like when you come for the meet. Are yours really shy like most of the others?
J


----------



## Julio

I see the parents out when the tank is well planted, but after i trim it they tend to hide more.


----------



## frogcrazy

Hey Jason I would like to come again.I had a really good timewith some good friends.The drive was a little tough though lol but I think I can handle another 6 minute drive from work.
Darran


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah I dont know you do live pretty far away. On another note I have some azureus frogletts and some eldorados for sale or trade. I also have some bearded pygmy chams I would like to sell with 29g setup if anyone is interested.
J


----------



## alxamorales

Frogs? Football!?!? I'm there!!!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

alxamorales said:


> Frogs? Football!?!? I'm there!!!


I didnt thing you were going to make it?
J


----------



## alxamorales

I couldn't make last month's but I can definitely make it next Saturday.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

OH, ok. Sounds good, it will be nice to finally meet you.
J


----------



## frogcrazy

I was thinking about the last meeting and rem a couple of things.Everybody already signed up to bring stuff last time,so this time I will start by bringing the chips ,prezt and dor.And I can`t for the life of me rem who I talked to about the femoralis but if they rem can they please pm me thanks.
Darran


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Might be George Gazonas, he keeps femoralis.


----------



## eos

I brought the brewskies... I might do that again.... unless you guys don't want me to


----------



## BBoyette

Looks like no one will be representing Maryland this meeting. As far as I know.


----------



## BBoyette

If anyone is interested:
Im considering parting with the following frogs and their vivs. Will not sell frogs without vivs.

Proven Gold Dust Basti pair and fully planted 20g vert $550 for the whole shabang.

Trio of unsexed standard lamasi and fully planted 20g vert $550.

I also have a fully planted 20g vert for $200


----------



## DRep

I don't really post here (obviously by post count), but may be interested in the planted 20 gallon vert. MaxB22. Do you have any photos? Anyone else have unplanted vivs for sale? I'm in NJ so it could be convenient..


----------



## BBoyette

DRep said:


> I don't really post here (obviously by post count), but may be interested in the planted 20 gallon vert. MaxB22. Do you have any photos? Anyone else have unplanted vivs for sale? I'm in NJ so it could be convenient..


Ill snap some pics and pm them to you but im still not 100% if im coming or not.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Its that time again to see what people can bring in the way of food, drinks and snacks. I spent $100 last time and hope to avoid that if possible. I can pick up some dogs again but if someone can bring buns and other stuff that would be great.
J


----------



## BBoyette

Anyone every had Remy Martin 1738?


----------



## eos

MaxB22 said:


> Anyone every had Remy Martin 1738?


Cognac is my poison. You're making me drool over here


----------



## BBoyette

Very very smooth drink.


----------



## sports_doc

I'll be spending that weekend in Austin TX, in a classroom..... 

Have fun everyone....


----------



## Jason DeSantis

No one can bring any food?
J


----------



## jeffr

I'll bring food or make food. Give me some ideas. Lobsters can't make the list


----------



## DCreptiles

yeah mang you need food drinks what? let it be known!!!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Derek what are you sniffing?
J


----------



## Julio

well, i am not sure if i am gonna be able to make it, it might be a last minute thing, i have a swim meet and i am not sure how late its gonna run


----------



## GBIII

Hey Guys/Gals

I'm planning on showing up for a couple of hours...

I can bring some food Jason. I'll pm you for details.

I will also bring some frogs to the meeting as well. I will have some vent sub adults and some cobalts as usual. I have two veradero's that I can bring but only if there is serious interest.

George


----------



## Jason DeSantis

So whos coming and what do you have for sale or trade?
J


----------



## jfehr232

I wish I could come but I am going to the FLYERS game on sunday. 

Have a good time guys.


----------



## pa.walt

I am pretty sure I will be at the get together. As far as food I really don't eat at these meetings. The most I would do is drink a water.
One other thing, the weather. Doesn't sound to nice for Saturday. I live around 30 miles from Jason and the weather will be around 60° but with chance of thunderstorms and a decent amount of rain Friday into Saturday.
Walt


----------



## DCreptiles

i have tons of fresh suppliments that dont expire till late 2010 and 2011 i have pumps for water features bricks of fiber, husk, moss. coco huts and other odds and ends. pm me if you need im not going to lug the whole load.


----------



## alluringeli

Ill be sure to bring the first aid kit lol....  



Julio said:


> lol, ok lets play tackle with no pads, i am not into touch footbal.


----------



## GBIII

jfehr232 said:


> I wish I could come but I am going to the FLYERS game on sunday.
> 
> Have a good time guys.


Uh.. the meeting is on Saturday... Flyers on Sunday...Am I the only one that doesn't get it?
I must be missing something....


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I thought the same thing. Maybe he doesnt want to be out all weekend?
J


----------



## frogcrazy

Hey, I posted a while ago saying i will bring chips and pretzels.Is it still on if it rains,I don`t want to drive 6 minutes in the rain if I don`t have to lol.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah rain or shine. I have the indoor grill in the hot dog stand so we can still BBQ it up. Chips and pretzels would br good. I have left over soda from the last meet with some water so I should be good there.
J


----------



## DCreptiles

Yeah rain or shine I'll be there. I'm not overly worried about rain. After all it's for frogs right? LOL. Who's up for some rain football?


----------



## BBoyette

DCreptiles said:


> Yeah rain or shine I'll be there. I'm not overly worried about rain. After all it's for frogs right? LOL. Who's up for some rain football?


LoL I hate football in the rain...now snow would be a different story.

*SO* my chances of making it tomorrow are looking a little better. If I do come I'll bring the hot sauce..J/K

I can bring the following if anyone is interested let me know:
Proven group of Green Leg Lamasi
I have a few planted 20G verts/ I can snap pics tonight.

Let me know folks


----------



## Julio

Hey Guys as of right now it looks like i am not gonna be able to make it, i have a swim meet and its out in Long Island so count me out for now. 
Catch you guys at the next one.


----------



## GBIII

Julio is really just sissing out cause he doesn't want to play football in the rain especially since Derek will be there.... I thought Julio was a tough guy...lol J/K....Have fun at the swim meet...wink-wink.


----------



## Julio

lol, nah, water is my elelment so it woudl be fun for me to play in the rain, swim meets are nothign but work for me so i dont' get to have that much fun.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

My address for everyone is 134 Pennsylvania Ave, Flemington 08822. My phone number incase anyone gets lost is 908-442-4022. Also please park on the left side of the house. There is a gravel driveway and I will open the gate so everyone can park out back. Be advised it is supposed to rain but everything will be inside anyway. You can just walk in the basement door to the left side of the house. The greenhouse is closed down for the winter so anyone who is coming can just go out there and get what you want for free. There are some plants that need a little tlc and will grow again. Anyway see you all tomorrow.
J


----------



## eos

Anyone have any preference on the booze? Yeungling, Stella, Sam Adams, Heineken? Or would you all rather I bring food instead?


----------



## jfehr232

Jason DeSantis said:


> I thought the same thing. Maybe he doesnt want to be out all weekend?
> J


lol....I have to visit reptile land in allenwood for a job. So there you go for my excuse.


----------



## Philsuma

jfehr232 said:


> lol....I have to visit reptile land in allenwood for a job. So there you go for my excuse.


Say hi to Clyde for me.

They have an awsome viv "production" facility. If you could get in there with the viv design team.....whoa ho ho.


----------



## jeffr

Beer sounds good to me




eos said:


> Anyone have any preference on the booze? Yeungling, Stella, Sam Adams, Heineken? Or would you all rather I bring food instead?


----------



## jfehr232

Philsuma said:


> Say hi to Clyde for me.
> 
> They have an awsome viv "production" facility. If you could get in there with the viv design team.....whoa ho ho.


It was awesome!! I got to go behind the doors and see what kind of stuff I will be doing and it is just amazing. They are in the process of remaking most of their reptile enclosures. As long as I can make the drive(1:45 minutes) and I have the internship there for the summer.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

My wife and I just wanted to thank everyone for stopping by today. I had a good time even though the weather was not the best.
J


----------



## GBIII

Jason DeSantis said:


> My wife and I just wanted to thank everyone for stopping by today. I had a good time even though the weather was not the best.
> J


Hey Jason,

We should be thanking you and your wife for your hospitality. 

Hopefully, I did not miss too much leaving early... I had a great time while I was there. 

George


----------



## eos

GBIII said:


> Hey Jason,
> 
> We should be thanking you and your wife for your hospitality.
> 
> Hopefully, I did not miss too much leaving early... I had a great time while I was there.
> 
> George




I agree... thanks for the hospitality! and also.... thanks for the stuff Jason!

By the way, I got some pics that I took of your frogs.... let me know if you want me to post them...


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah I dont mind, you can post them if you want.
J


----------



## jeffr

Jason,

Thank you to you and your wife for having us over


----------



## Jason DeSantis

No problem, did you leave your umbrella?
J


----------



## jeffr

Jason DeSantis said:


> No problem, did you leave your umbrella?
> J




yeah, she did


----------



## alluringeli

I had a really great time to bad it was the last one but im sure someone will get bord and put something together thanks for having us ....


----------

